# Calf manna knock off?



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Anyone know what the knock-off versions of calf manna are called at TSC that are good and less expensive?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

If you have an Atwood's near you they have a good knock off. There's one in Crowley if that's near you.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Not sure if tsc has it but if they sell nutrena they may have cargills milk plus pellets.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You might want to call around to the feeds stores and ask if they have the cheaper version. 
They are called so many things from other stores, but when asked, they will tell you.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/blue-seal-sentinel-senior-50-lb

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/calf-manna-vs-cargill-pellets-milk-plus-gn.194995/

https://www.murdochs.com/products/l...d/all-purpose-feed/cargill-milk-plus-pellets/

We use this but it is more expensive than calf manna: https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/manna-pro-goat-balancer-supplement-10-lb?cm_vc=-10005. That and calf manna is all we have at our TSC.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

21goaties said:


> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/blue-seal-sentinel-senior-50-lb
> 
> https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/calf-manna-vs-cargill-pellets-milk-plus-gn.194995/
> 
> ...


Yes I had just bought the goat balancer one. I was trying to figure out what was equivalent that would be a bit cheaper...it's mostly for one that was recently sick and lost weight to help build up weight again.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Honestly... I'd go with Calf manna. There is another one we used to be able to get and bought it by the pound called Animax that I was told is very similar to Calf Manna. The good thing is, a little Calf Manna goes a long way depending on how many your feeding and why your feeding it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

For years I used the milk plus before we couldn’t get it any more. I really never saw a difference between the two, results wise. If you just have one goat I did see in the two tractors supplies I have been to that they now carry a smaller bag of the calf manna. I thought that was awesome because like you I usually only need it for one animal down on their luck And I usually never use the 50 pounds. Anyways look around and see if yours has that if you want to. My two stores the big bags are with the pig and cattle feed and the small bags are in the horse section


----------

